# Kazushi Sakuraba "The Gracie Hunter"



## TaekwondoJaxFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Has anyone been keeping up with Sakuraba in K1 Hero's? 

Or know his next scheduled fight (date/time)? This guy is hard for me to get a lock on now since he left PrideFC..


----------



## takadadojokeith (Jul 17, 2006)

TaekwondoJaxFL said:
			
		

> Has anyone been keeping up with Sakuraba in K1 Hero's?
> 
> Or know his next scheduled fight (date/time)? This guy is hard for me to get a lock on now since he left PrideFC..


 
Outside of the announcement at the last HEROS show, he's been lying low...unless you count the pachinko commercial I just saw him in the other day.


----------

